# What do Mexicans need to visit the UK as tourists? What happens at the border?



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hello,

I live in the UK and I'd like my Mexican mom (76 year old) and my niece (23 years old) to come to visit me in the UK. 

I have no idea about what happens at the UK border showing up as a tourist as I have always entered with a visa or a permanent residence card.

I know that according to the UK government website (link below) Mexicans do not need a visa to come here as tourists, so they only need their passports, a return plane ticket, proof of a place to stay and enough funds to cover their stay. For that my husband and I are going to write a letter stating that they will stay with us and will fund their entire stay, plus they will bring their own money as well. Will that letter be enough or do we need more documents?

I believe it is also advisable that my mum has a travel/medical insurance to cover her stay here? But in case she doesnt get it, will this be a reason for her not to have admission to the UK? The link below says that this type of docs are not necessary but who knows?

Can anyone share their experience? Have anyone of your Mexican family come and visit you in the UK as tourist?

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...guide-to-supporting-documents-visiting-the-uk

I'd appreciate your help so much.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

They should have proof that they need to return to Mexico. Financial responsibilities, jobs etc (especially for the 23 year old)

Yes, they should purchase travel/medical insurance. They will not be eligible to use the NHS. Apart from emergency treatment in outpatients they will be charged for any hospitalisation.

They won't be barred from entry without travel insurance/medical cover. However, being 76 years of age she might get asked if she has it.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Crawford said:


> They should have proof that they need to return to Mexico. Financial responsibilities, jobs etc (especially for the 23 year old)
> 
> Yes, they should purchase travel/medical insurance. They will not be eligible to use the NHS. Apart from emergency treatment in outpatients they will be charged for any hospitalisation.
> 
> They won't be barred from entry without travel insurance/medical cover. However, being 76 years of age she might get asked if she has it.


Thanks for your comment - BUT - I happen to have a Mexican passport, and a US passport. Is the UK going to treat me differently based on which passport I present ?

I don't know a soul in the UK.

If I have a credit card in my wallet does that constitute financial stability ?

Are they really going to ask me all this stuff if I land at the airport ? Wouldn't they be better off saying that I need a pre-approved visa ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You are going to be treated as a visitor to the UK no matter what passport you have; and they are going to want to be certain that you are going to leave the country. 

So in case you get asked you should have proof of ties to your home country.

No, a credit card does not constitute financial stability.

They may or may not ask you questions....... they may or may not allow you entry.

If you have doubts as to you being allowed entry then get a visitor visa.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I have zero interest in visiting the Uk - but

"So in case you get asked you should have proof of ties to your home country."

Is that something you are now expected to carry around in your wallet ? and what exactly constitutues that proof ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Is England that different from the European Union countries? I go there every year, sometimes with my US passport and sometimes with my Mexican passport. I have never had anyone ask for any proof of anything. Immigration just asks why I am there and stamps my passport.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Crawford said:


> They should have proof that they need to return to Mexico. Financial responsibilities, jobs etc (especially for the 23 year old)
> 
> Yes, they should purchase travel/medical insurance. They will not be eligible to use the NHS. Apart from emergency treatment in outpatients they will be charged for any hospitalisation.
> 
> They won't be barred from entry without travel insurance/medical cover. However, being 76 years of age she might get asked if she has it.


Thank you for your help Crawford!

I never thought of that (proof of ties to their country) so thank you very much for the advice!. My mom is a pensioner, she owns her house there and has bills/responsibilities in Mex so will ask her to bring proof of that However my niece just finished her university studies, she doesn't have a job, she is just coming as a companion to my 76 year old mom, so she is not alone during the day when my husband and I are at work during their stay here.

Any suggestions anyone as to what paperwork they should show the border officer?

I'd appreciate your help. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

My Mexican husband has visited the UK several times as a tourist and has never been required to show anything other than a passport at airport immigration.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheesh people..... even if one does not need a visa to visit the UK, the border officials have the right to refuse you entry if they suspect you are not going to return to your home country at end of visit.

There are examples of this on numerous forums i.e young people with intention to visit for months and no ties to home country (illegal working?); wife/husband visiting wife/husband and no ties to home country (overstaying?); other relatives visiting family......

Sure, most visitors to UK don't get stopped and questioned .... but you could be.......


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Angelbub said:


> I never thought of that (proof of ties to their country) so thank you very much for the advice!. My mom is a pensioner, she owns her house there and has bills/responsibilities in Mex so will ask her to bring proof of that However my niece just finished her university studies, she doesn't have a job, she is just coming as a companion to my 76 year old mom, so she is not alone during the day when my husband and I are at work during their stay here.
> 
> Any suggestions anyone as to what paperwork they should show the border officer?
> 
> ...


How long is the visit? If just a 'normal' visit - couple of weeks/a month - then, as niece is accompanying her grandmother, she probably won't have any issues, so just the return ticket and funds should suffice.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

As a proud holder of a Mexican passport I found this information interesting ;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_passport

"In 2018, Mexican citizens had visa-free or visa on arrival access to 158 countries and territories, ranking the Mexican passport 16th in the world." 

If I were worried about an upcoming visit to the UK, I might walk into our local SRE office and have a chat. For us, they really were some of the most helpful/friendly people. 

I'm not sure I would travel with documents proving home ownership in Mexico, and I can't imagine the British immigration official asking me to open my wallet to show how much money I was travelling with. Actually - I would probably have a minimum amount of money in my wallet and would use my debit card when I got settled in.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Crawford said:


> How long is the visit? If just a 'normal' visit - couple of weeks/a month - then, as niece is accompanying her grandmother, she probably won't have any issues, so just the return ticket and funds should suffice.


Thank you for all your help Crawford, I really appreciate it.

We are planning for them to stay with us in the UK from mid March to Mid May, so 2 months. They have bought a round trip flight already, so they will have their return itinerary with them when they show up at the border, as well as a letter of invitation from us, and travel/medical insurance, just in case.

When they see the officer at the border they will show their passports, return ticket and the letter of invitation. All other documents they will keep with them and will show them only if they are asked to as we dont want them to overwhelm the officer with too much paperwork.

Any other advice/tips would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

